# Coolant



## njdawg (Jul 1, 2003)

My brand new (since June) 2003 Altima has a nice little build up of whitish-yellow crusty stuff along the top of the radiator near the cap and along the same side of the cooling fan body. I smell coolant cooking. I take it to the dealership and point out the puddle which just formed on the chassis below. They offer to top it off until they can bring my car in this Saturday. Has this happened to anybody else? Also what color and type is the coolant they use in these models?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

new altimas, 3.5 and 2.5 have all kinds of problems with the new radiators. theyll replace it with a new plastic radiator and youll just have to wait till it happens again.


----------



## njdawg (Jul 1, 2003)

Right on the nose, Asleep. The guys finally fixed it up and sure enough the radiator was leaking and spraying alittle from the top and they just replaced it. When I asked if this was common, (afterall it was a Saturday morning and they didn't even need to order a radiator, they had one ready) the guy kinda mumbled and said something about them doing auto body work at the dealership garage. I went to pick it up and they didn't even clean the area up, I had to ask the desk guy to clean the drops, stains and puddles of coolant off the manifold so it wouldn't stink like burning coolant.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

kewl that you got it "fixed". it will probably crack again though. *sigh* i dont know why they did that. the money they saved on the plastic will be spent again and again on new radiators. i had to replace my radiator last week on my first gen. i replaced it with metal this time. only 10 bucks more and that much more peace of mind.


----------



## FIX MIX (Feb 15, 2004)

I had my radiator replaced 3 times, before they found the cure that was a faulty radiotor cap.. that was not releasing the presure from the raiotor, meaning the pressure has to escape someware=radiator seems


----------

